# SAS Secret Santa 2006



## cakesniffer (Nov 11, 2003)

Alright, so it's that time again! For those of you that participated last year, it's basically the same rules and procedure. If you're new, or didn't participate last year, please read through the rules and feel free to PM me if you have any questions. And of course, discussion is always welcome! 

*RULES*

1. In the tradition of a Secret Santa, everyone will be assigned a random person to buy for. You may or may not know the person. You may or may not like the person. This cannot be helped. Please do not ask for another person. Once names are distributed it will be almost impossible to change anything.

2. Be aware that you may be assigned to buy for someone from another country which may result in higher shipping costs, depending on the weight of the package being sent. I can't match people from the same country so if this is a problem for you, it's best that you don't participate.

3. There is no set rule or limit on how much you should spend on your present. You may even make your own gift if you like. The key is to put some thought and a lot of love into making or putting together your present.

4. _If, for any reason, you feel that you may not be able to buy and send a gift when the time comes, please do not submit your name and address for participation. We do not want anyone to not receive a gift._

5. To ensure that everyone does their duty, please keep your post office receipt. I recommend that you use Delivery Confirmation as well. If, and hopefully this doesn't happen, someone does not receive a gift, I will ask for these as proof. Since packages do get lost at Christmastime, this is for your protection as well.

6. And please, try not spoil the surprise and refrain from discussing who you're buying for with other people.

*PARTICIPATE*

New this year is a small side site and an actual form! (Fancy, I know.)

To participate, please go to http://be-merry.org/secretsanta and fill out the form there. The aforementioned rules are also on there.

As stated there, your names and addresses will be kept confidential. Only the person chosen to be your Secret Santa and myself will see them.

*DEADLINE*

November 30! So mark your calendars.

Shortly after that date I will randomly assign everyone a person to buy for, and will contact you via email. Further information will be sent at that time, so please read all of the email.

*EXTRA EXTRA IMPORTANT*

While last year was an overall success, it would be really wonderful if *everyone* received a gift this year. A big part of this project is *trust*. Trust that if you submit your name, you will come through and send a gift. I will be doing check-ups this year, so be prepared for my nagging. If it is determined that you broke the trust and did not send a gift, you will be barred from participating forever! (Scary, isn't it?)

Okay, I'm done preaching, so start submitting!


----------



## Kelly (Dec 12, 2003)

What should we put in the "Comments" section? Is it for suggestions on what we would like to receive or is it for something else?

Have a nice day,
Kelly


----------



## cakesniffer (Nov 11, 2003)

It's not required, but just for those that want to say or ask something. Sorry, I should have mentioned that.


----------



## Kelly (Dec 12, 2003)

Sheri said:


> It's not required, but just for those that want to say or ask something. Sorry, I should have mentioned that.


Thanks. I didn't do this last year, so I didn't know. 

have a nice day,
Kelly


----------



## David1976 (Nov 8, 2003)

Thanks Sheri!


----------



## cakesniffer (Nov 11, 2003)

Four so far. 

And, thanks to two of those people, I realized it's a good idea to put any requests in the Comments box, if you have any.


----------



## cakesniffer (Nov 11, 2003)

Six. Come on guys.


----------



## ShyViolet (Nov 11, 2003)

Count me in.


----------



## ACAC (Nov 11, 2003)

I'm in.


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

I'm in too  Sounds like fun.


----------



## SiriusB1950 (Oct 29, 2006)

*Question*

Sounds fun but is there any guidance on amount to spend. I'm really poor now and I wouldn't want the recipient to feel bad and take it personally if they got something too modest. But maybe. Any suggestions?


----------



## GraceLikeRain (Nov 9, 2003)

I am concerned about sharing my address with someone I do not really know :afr 
But I really want to participate...me and my nerves! grrr.


----------



## SiriusB1950 (Oct 29, 2006)

*PO B*

Grace, have you a P OBox?


----------



## GraceLikeRain (Nov 9, 2003)

*Re: PO B*



SiriusB1950 said:


> Grace, have you a P OBox?


No


----------



## cakesniffer (Nov 11, 2003)

Sirius, there is no set amount you need to spend. Like it says, last year some people even made gifts, and those who received them were very pleased. Last year I said $10-20, so if you're looking for a number, then I suppose that would be it.

Grace, last year I think it was 28 people that participated. None were stalked, maimed, or harmed in any way. :lol That's all I can really say. Only me and one other person will see it.


----------



## GraceLikeRain (Nov 9, 2003)

Sheri said:


> Grace, last year I think it was 28 people that participated. None were stalked, maimed, or harmed in any way. :lol


Yeah, sorry, I know that I sound paranoid :lol

OK, I am joining


----------



## cakesniffer (Nov 11, 2003)

No need to be sorry. Glad you're joining in.


----------



## Nyx (Nov 17, 2003)

I promise I'll only stalk a little! You'll never know! Really!


----------



## GraceLikeRain (Nov 9, 2003)

Nyx said:


> I promise I'll only stalk a little! You'll never know! Really!


:lol I think that you just disappointed all of the guys who are participating, Kat :b


----------



## Kelly (Dec 12, 2003)

GraceLikeRain said:


> Nyx said:
> 
> 
> > I promise I'll only stalk a little! You'll never know! Really!
> ...


Here, I fixed it:



Nyx said:


> I promise I'll only stalk a little! You'll never know! Really!*
> 
> *Unless more stalking is specified in comments section upon sign up.


Have a nice day,
Kelly


----------



## archaic (Jan 16, 2006)

I joined.


----------



## Nyx (Nov 17, 2003)

lol heather and kelly!


----------



## GraceLikeRain (Nov 9, 2003)

Hypatia said:


> GraceLikeRain said:
> 
> 
> > Nyx said:
> ...


:lol!!!


----------



## itsmemaggi (Sep 26, 2005)

Sheri, how many people so far?

xoxo
Maggi


----------



## cakesniffer (Nov 11, 2003)

13.


----------



## cakesniffer (Nov 11, 2003)

Haven't had a submission in almost 4 days. Do I have to get down and beg? :lol It'd be nice if we had more people than last year.


----------



## David1976 (Nov 8, 2003)

come on people... you don't wanna have sheri beg now do you? Although it might be fun to watch... hehe... 
Join today it will be fun...


----------



## cakesniffer (Nov 11, 2003)

Thanks for trying to encourage everyone, David. :yes At 16 now.


----------



## Nyx (Nov 17, 2003)

Get into the spirit everyone!


----------



## itsmemaggi (Sep 26, 2005)

Awesome boogying Santa, Nyx! 










That one's not as good, but funny, nonetheless. And festive!

xoxo
Maggi


----------



## David1976 (Nov 8, 2003)

Get into the spirit!! Go Santa! Go Santa!


----------



## GraceLikeRain (Nov 9, 2003)

:lol


----------



## cakesniffer (Nov 11, 2003)

Look at all the dancing Santas! :lol

Also, for those that didn't include any requests in their form, I suggest that you either post a wishlist here, or you could PM me and I'll attach it in the email I send to your Secret Santa. Some sort of list helps out a lot.


----------



## PanicAttackJack (Jul 16, 2004)

I'm so excited. I hope my present comes before the new year this time. :stu


----------



## Nyx (Nov 17, 2003)

Hmm, wishlist...I like...books, frogs, fairies, Harry Potter, crafts, origami and...that's all I can think of.


----------



## andy1984 (Aug 18, 2006)

Wishlist? Ah if you made something that'd be cool. I'm not really sure... maybe ummm... just whatever, maybe a CD, maybe something touristy from your part of the world. I don't use the computer so much anymore, don't read much. Ahh... yeah thats all I can think of, I guess that doesn't help much. Hmmm... I don't really have a lot of things so whatever you get me I probably wont have already. Ack I need to free up the phone line. I'll try to edit this some time.


----------



## SusanStorm (Oct 27, 2006)

I'm in too  This is fun..I've never done anything like this..

And my wishlist:I like dragons,fantasy,cartoons,music,books and I love teddybears..But it doesn't have to be any of these things


----------



## BeNice (Jan 2, 2004)

I would join in, just for the fun, but I don't want to have to ship out of the country. I'd like to get something cool for someone, but not have to pay like $50 for shipping as well.


----------



## itsmemaggi (Sep 26, 2005)

Maggi likes paper, crafts (yarn, paper, fabric, yarn, beads, ANYTHING), books on teaching/education, Atlantis or Egypt, space/time... Used/old children's books would be AWESOME, as I'm trying to start collecting books for my future classroom library... Ballpoint pens. Anything CTR ("Choose the Right" -- it's an Mormon phrase, sort of like "What Would Jesus Do?"). Journals. 

xoxo
Maggi


----------



## David1976 (Nov 8, 2003)

you should.... it will be fun!  chances are you won't get someone out of the country and shipping probably would be $50 unless it is express shipping or similar.. I was in an ornament exchange several years ago and we had people from the UK and australia... the postage wasn't bad at all for a paddled envelope or a small package..



BeNice said:


> I would join in, just for the fun, but I don't want to have to ship out of the country. I'd like to get something cool for someone, but not have to pay like $50 for shipping as well.


For my list I will only say that I love when people are creative... I love being creative myself... I enjoy when people open my present and they can tell I put some thought into it...


----------



## cakesniffer (Nov 11, 2003)

BeNice said:


> I would join in, just for the fun, but I don't want to have to ship out of the country. I'd like to get something cool for someone, but not have to pay like $50 for shipping as well.


Shipping wouldn't be that much, as long as the package isn't heavy. I've sent packages to Australia and the UK before, and didn't spend more than maybe $8 on shipping.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

I like most anything. Penguins, evil bunnies, duckies, shiny things. I'm a big kid.. I like toys


----------



## neddy (Jul 3, 2006)

Sending parcels to another country isnt very expensive. The bigger and heavier it is the more it costs so something small is the way to go.


----------



## Eraserhead (Sep 23, 2006)

I'm interested  I might just do it.


----------



## ColdFury (Nov 6, 2003)

I don't have much of a clue what I want.


----------



## archaic (Jan 16, 2006)

BeNice said:


> I would join in, just for the fun, but I don't want to have to ship out of the country. I'd like to get something cool for someone, but not have to pay like $50 for shipping as well.


I've sent stuff to the UK and it never cost me more than a few dollars. As long as you're not sending a bowling ball or something particularly heavy, it's really not that expensive.

As for my wishlist, hmmm...
I like handmade stuff, crafting supplies, squirrels, owls, tea, gardening, music, random knick-knacks, stuff to hang on my wall, old lady-ish things (not the red hat ladies, though), whatever. *shrug* I'm sure I'll be happy with anything.


----------



## Equisgurl (Nov 22, 2004)

are we supposed to post what we want? I want a pony ;p


----------



## ACAC (Nov 11, 2003)

*re: SAS Secret Santa 2006 - Deadline Nov 30*

I want a love. Or I want a laugh.


----------



## SusanStorm (Oct 27, 2006)

*re: SAS Secret Santa 2006 - Deadline Nov 30*

Oh,yeah I forgot, I want a boyfriend too.. :lol


----------



## itsmemaggi (Sep 26, 2005)

*re: SAS Secret Santa 2006 - Deadline Nov 30*

When are we getting our match? I want to start my gift search! 

xoxo
Maggi


----------



## Nyx (Nov 17, 2003)

Oh oh! What I really want for Christmas is to know the secret of the island!


----------



## andy1984 (Aug 18, 2006)

Awww I kinda know what I want to make, but don't know how or what with. I'm just not crafty. Maybe I should just buy sumth'n'.


----------



## PaddyMally (Nov 6, 2006)

*re: SAS Secret Santa 2006 - Deadline Nov 30*

This sounds like a really nice idea. Who can I get something for?


----------



## cakesniffer (Nov 11, 2003)

*Re: re: SAS Secret Santa 2006 - Deadline Nov 30*



PaddyMally said:


> This sounds like a really nice idea. Who can I get something for?


You need to go to the link on the first page and fill out the form, then I assign everyone a person to buy for.

We're at 22 people. Very good, but it could be higher.


----------



## PaddyMally (Nov 6, 2006)

*re: SAS Secret Santa 2006 - Deadline Nov 30*

K, done.

Um..."cakesniffing orphan"? LOL!


----------



## ACAC (Nov 11, 2003)

*re: SAS Secret Santa 2006 - Deadline Nov 30*

Sheri,

I like your banner, "SAS Secret Santa - Be sure to join!". Why don't we put it in our signature space? If all of us put it in our signature space, it will be a pretty good advertisement. Sheri, can you give us a code for the banner? Maybe it's not that complicated, but I'm not computer savvy at all, and I don't know how to make a link. :stu


----------



## cakesniffer (Nov 11, 2003)

*re: SAS Secret Santa 2006 - Deadline Nov 30*

Very good idea! If anyone would like to put it in their sig, copy and paste this, but be sure to take out the * 's.



> [*size=20][*url=http://socialanxietysupport.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=54859]SAS Secret Santa[*/url] - Be sure to join![*/size]


And "cakesniffing orphan" is a term used by a snotty little girl in a children's book series I am a fan of. :lol


----------



## ACAC (Nov 11, 2003)

*re: SAS Secret Santa 2006 - Deadline Nov 30*

Yay! I got a bit smarter thanks to Sheri Santa!


----------



## ArtVandelay (Nov 11, 2006)

*re: SAS Secret Santa 2006 - Deadline Nov 30*

oh FUN! i just signed up too. hope its ok since i'm kinda new here ops


----------



## cat burglar (Sep 2, 2006)

*re: SAS Secret Santa 2006 - Deadline Nov 30*

Sheri :um would it be cheating if I left my initials instead of my full name?


----------



## cakesniffer (Nov 11, 2003)

*Re: re: SAS Secret Santa 2006 - Deadline Nov 30*



ArtVandelay said:


> oh FUN! i just signed up too. hope its ok since i'm kinda new here ops


Of course it's okay! You might just want to post a wishlist though, to help your Secret Santa. 

And, I suppose initials are okay. Maybe your first name and your last initial. But with the postal service being rather wacky this time of year, it would be best to have a full name though. Just so you know.


----------



## michellejl (Aug 20, 2006)

*re: SAS Secret Santa 2006 - Deadline Nov 30*

I'm in.  Something touristy or crafty/homemade would be nice to have.


----------



## MissBrownEyes (Nov 6, 2006)

*re: SAS Secret Santa 2006 - Deadline Nov 30*

I'm in :boogie

I really hope it worked b/c after I entered my stuff it said "page can not be displayed" but doesnt it always? gesh louise.

As for my wish list... well, I'm not hard to please.. i like everything, I love sun moon and stars, anything that has to do w/ Limes, smelly things, (good smelly things..haha : lol ) um.. anything really, home made things are always nice too :yes

Im so exicted .. hope it worked :thanks


----------



## Your Lover Scrub Ducky (Jul 26, 2004)

yeah i was also wondering if mine went through ok.

im excited about this, i havent done a secret santa for years. i like getting gifts for people! i'll have to try not to go overboard with whomever i get 

thanks again, Sheri. :nw

for me, im not really picky. i'd be happy with almost anything. books wouldnt be a good idea as i dont have time to read as much as id like. i also wouldnt be too fond of a mail bomb. 
anything creative and thoughtfull would be cool.

Thanks missbrowneyes and w3stfa11 for the pms, I was just being lazy earlier  Its better now.


----------



## cakesniffer (Nov 11, 2003)

*re: SAS Secret Santa 2006 - Deadline Nov 30*

Got both of yours, MissBrownEyes and Scrub Ducky.

At 30 people now. :yay


----------



## cat burglar (Sep 2, 2006)

*re: SAS Secret Santa 2006 - Deadline Nov 30*

I'm in!

I'd love pretty much anything except for random books and music which I might never get around to really appreciating. Sorry, I know that's not much help! let's see, I like homemade one-of-a-kind things, artsy foreign films, found photos and cocktail recipes. Localized candies (if you live in a different country, for example) are also cool! But really anything would be nice 

Edit: I also enjoy handwritten letters, if anyone's up for that!


----------



## itsmemaggi (Sep 26, 2005)

*Re: re: SAS Secret Santa 2006 - Deadline Nov 30*



cat burglar said:


> Edit: I also enjoy handwritten letters, if anyone's up for that!


Ooh, I hope I get you! I have so much stationery and no one to write to... 

xoxo
Maggi


----------



## AnxiousAirman (Oct 15, 2004)

I signed up a little while back but never posted anything here...
I'm not picky about getting presents, I appriciate the thought as much as anything.
I'm planning on moving into a new appartment pretty soon, so maybe something to liven up the place would be cool. Something small to put up on a wall, or shelf or something.

Its almost the time to reveal the names Sheri! :banana
I hope I dont disappoint whomever!


----------



## sonya99 (Sep 5, 2005)

*re: SAS Secret Santa 2006 - Deadline Nov 30*

I'm not picky, I'll seriously cherish anything someone gives me. However, my favorite stuff is the homemade kind  Oh, and um, I'm sorta like a little kid still so I'm quite fond of toys


----------



## Frankie Mac (Aug 29, 2004)

*re: SAS Secret Santa 2006 - Deadline Nov 30*

I'm not really picky... Lately, I've been getting into traditional Native American music and culture, also a bit of Buddhism. I collect crystals and rocks, even ones from my own backyard. Obviously from my avatar and siggy', I like Bruce Lee and Harry Potter.

To be frank, I find a way to love everything. lol


----------



## GraceLikeRain (Nov 9, 2003)

*Re: re: SAS Secret Santa 2006 - Deadline Nov 30*



cat burglar said:


> Edit: I also enjoy handwritten letters, if anyone's up for that!


Awww, that's sweet


----------



## ArtVandelay (Nov 11, 2006)

*re: SAS Secret Santa 2006 - Deadline Nov 30*

hmm...my wish list? glitter, beads, pretty rocks, tiny trinkets, neat old keys, shells, beach glass, basically any little thing that might make interesting jewelry, anything with peacocks/peacock feathers or any cute little bird prints, incense, candles, lip balm, and i can never have enough thank you note cards... i'd adore an original photo print/drawing/painting/whatever you're into. 
there, that should help :yes


----------



## AdamCanada (Dec 6, 2003)

*re: SAS Secret Santa 2006 - Deadline Nov 30*

im in! did you get my thing sheri?


----------



## GraceLikeRain (Nov 9, 2003)

*re: SAS Secret Santa 2006 - Deadline Nov 30*

Two more days :yay


----------



## cakesniffer (Nov 11, 2003)

*Re: re: SAS Secret Santa 2006 - Deadline Nov 30*



AdamCanada said:


> im in! did you get my thing sheri?


Yes I did!


----------



## Eraserhead (Sep 23, 2006)

Do we need to write a wishlist here, or is it ok if we just put it in the "comments" section?


----------



## cakesniffer (Nov 11, 2003)

Nicolay said:


> Do we need to write a wishlist here, or is it ok if we just put it in the "comments" section?


If you wrote in the comments on the form, then you're all set.


----------



## MissBrownEyes (Nov 6, 2006)

*re: SAS Secret Santa 2006 - Deadline Nov 30*

I'm getting excitedd :boogie


----------



## Eraserhead (Sep 23, 2006)

*Re: re: SAS Secret Santa 2006 - Deadline Nov 30*



Perrap39 said:


> MissBrownEyes said:
> 
> 
> > I'm getting excitedd :boogie
> ...


Me three! :boogie


----------



## itsmemaggi (Sep 26, 2005)

*re: SAS Secret Santa 2006 - Deadline Nov 30*

I hope we get our people/assignments, too. I want to start making/buying stuff!!! 

xoxo
Maggi


----------



## cakesniffer (Nov 11, 2003)

*re: SAS Secret Santa 2006 - Deadline Nov 30*

All emails have been sent. So please check your inbox and reply.

Also, I've already gotten an email from a Secret Santa unsure of what to get since their person did not make a wishlist. If you haven't already, please post one here. It's extremely helpful to your Secret Santa, and ensures that you'll get something you'll like too! :yes


----------



## MissBrownEyes (Nov 6, 2006)

*re: SAS Secret Santa 2006 - Deadline Nov 30*

I have a question Sheri.. were you entered in this? You deserve something :yes


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

*re: SAS Secret Santa 2006 - Deadline Nov 30*

Dear Secret Santa,

I like stuffed animals, action figures, dolls, lipstick and candy bars. I like random junk from the gas station. I like letters, pictures and postcards. I like compact discs filled with personal and/or random content. I like stuff that you don't want or need anymore with the exception of old dirty clothing (clean it first.) I hope that helps :stu


----------



## Message (Sep 20, 2006)

Dear Secret Santa,

I love picture frames, pre-framed landscape art, chocolate, winter wear (gloves, hats), cheap watches/jewelry, those stylish storage cubes/boxes, anything in the office supply section thats ornate, fancy patterned socks. If you have a target where you are, just know that I love just about anything from there.  And I love anything I can decorate my room with (candles, art, pretty boxes, pillows). Anything relating to computers.

You don't even have to get anything from that list. I am really more excited about giving my gift!


I laughed when I saw who I'm buying for! I got the perfect person! They are going to be oh so happy!


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

*re: SAS Secret Santa 2006 - Deadline Nov 30*

Okay well, i like Renaissance, Impressionist, Expressionsim art - poetry - calanders with pictures of famous paintings on them - erotic fiction (but not the Mills and Boon stuff) - Aromatherapy oils - Brightly coloured plastic flowers - Colouful socks with pictures on them - Lovely smelling body lotions - anything colouful and pretty basically - Or anything unusual you may come across at a second hand shop or market place. I reckon that ought to do it :teeth


----------



## SusanStorm (Oct 27, 2006)

*re: SAS Secret Santa 2006 - Deadline Nov 30*

This is going to fun and interesting :yes

Don't know yet what to buy yet,but I do have something in mind..


----------



## neddy (Jul 3, 2006)

*re: SAS Secret Santa 2006 - Deadline Nov 30*

This is going to be fun and have got no idea what to get at the moment.

I am easy. I collect fridge magnets (souvenir ones), postcards and keyrings. I also have a few penpals so writing paper would be ok.

I'm really easy to please. You can even make something if you want to.


----------



## itsmemaggi (Sep 26, 2005)

*re: SAS Secret Santa 2006 - Deadline Nov 30*

YAY.

xoxo
Maggi


----------



## Equisgurl (Nov 22, 2004)

*re: SAS Secret Santa 2006 - Deadline Nov 30*

when are we getting our person? I havent gotten a p.m or anything :um


----------



## cakesniffer (Nov 11, 2003)

*Re: re: SAS Secret Santa 2006 - Deadline Nov 30*



Equisgurl said:


> when are we getting our person? I havent gotten a p.m or anything :um


I sent it to your email address.

I still haven't gotten confirmation emails from 14 people. If I don't get one by tonight, I'll be sending another email.  I only got one bounce back, and that was dealt with, so I'm assuming the rest were received successfully. If there isn't an email from me, please let me know and I'll resend the email.


----------



## Equisgurl (Nov 22, 2004)

*re: SAS Secret Santa 2006 - Deadline Nov 30*

got it, thanks, ignore the other p.m i sent ya, I found the confirmation.

let see wish list... hmm.. tough..

so many things I like.. mostly animals, especially birds and horses, b&w photography, animal/human psychology books, warm socks and mittens, anything decorative for my room( neutral colors, black, white, beige, earthy green, etc), music, dark chocolate, art supplies ( for sketching), teddy bears, sarcastic t-shirts(nothing racy though, I wear size med. ), different flavored teas, red wine ( ok, scratch that last one). 
thats all I can think of at the moment.
:b 
Anything handmade would be a treat


----------



## PaddyMally (Nov 6, 2006)

*re: SAS Secret Santa 2006 - Deadline Nov 30*

I want a pony.


----------



## ShyViolet (Nov 11, 2003)

*re: SAS Secret Santa 2006 - Deadline Nov 30*

I'm not hard to please. I like animals, movies, music, and books.


----------



## MissBrownEyes (Nov 6, 2006)

*re: SAS Secret Santa 2006 - Deadline Nov 30*

I got my email, and I replied, but if it helps anyone, perhaps you should look in your "junk" folder thats where it sent mine..

Anyway, we got snow in Maine today, and it was the perfect day for christmas shoppin for my secret santa :boogie


----------



## Eraserhead (Sep 23, 2006)

*re: SAS Secret Santa 2006 - Deadline Nov 30*

I carefully read the whole email, but somehow I didn't notice the headline saying "PLEASE REPLY" until I got the follow-up! :lol


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

*re: SAS Secret Santa 2006 - Deadline Nov 30*

Can I add a second request that if you didn't write anything in the comments and haven't written anything here, please add a lil something here about yr interests. I'd like to have a lil something to go on rather than shopping blind


----------



## SusanStorm (Oct 27, 2006)

*Re: re: SAS Secret Santa 2006 - Deadline Nov 30*



mserychic said:


> Can I add a second request that if you didn't write anything in the comments and haven't written anything here, please add a lil something here about yr interests. I'd like to have a lil something to go on rather than shopping blind


 :agree


----------



## GreyCloud (Jan 9, 2006)

this is going to be so much fun

i like a lot of things, stationary, cute shirts (size small), books, lotions, prefume. anything really


----------



## David1976 (Nov 8, 2003)

My package is on it's way today!  enjoy!
About my list... dunno.. I love this kinda thing because of the surprise... I hope that doesn't make it hard on the person that got me...


----------



## Your Lover Scrub Ducky (Jul 26, 2004)

in case mine was too vauge...uh...something touristy, unique from your area... cheapy computer assesories(im getting a new laptop)...uh...any evanescence music videos that i am not able to d/l due to dial up lol...amy lee...mmm
this is just in case youre stumped. it can be whatever.


----------



## ColdFury (Nov 6, 2003)

*re: SAS Secret Santa 2006 - Deadline Nov 30*

I posted this earlier, but it was lost:

Hmm, I always have trouble thinking of things like this. I like reading, music, games, computer stuff, anything geeky. I'm not picky though!


----------



## TruSeeker777 (Nov 9, 2003)

*re: SAS Secret Santa 2006 - Deadline Nov 30*

My list:

I'd cherish anything my Secet Santa made...I like Inspirational/Christian books, pictures, etc...Celtic Crosses...Journals....Gel pens...I'm interested in scrapbooking so a book on that would be nice...Books on DIY and organizing (I need alot of help in that department)...Any resources I could use for my SA support group...Gift certificates: Itunes, Best Buy, Amazon. Favorite colors: red and black.


----------



## cakesniffer (Nov 11, 2003)

*re: SAS Secret Santa 2006 - Deadline Nov 30*

Awww, all the posts from last night were lost, as was the impressive picture of my choosing system. :lol

Anyway, what I asked last night was for everyone to put some sort of card or note in their package, letting your person know who you are. It's not supposed to be a secret forever.


----------



## Karla (Dec 26, 2005)

maybe i'll be brave enough to do this next year....


how many people are participating?


----------



## cakesniffer (Nov 11, 2003)

*re: SAS Secret Santa 2006 - Deadline Nov 30*

38, but one person is being rather naughty and still hasn't confirmed my email. Looks like I will have to exclude them.


----------



## ShyViolet (Nov 11, 2003)

*Re: re: SAS Secret Santa 2006 - Deadline Nov 30*



Sheri said:


> 38, but one person is being rather naughty and still hasn't confirmed my email. Looks like I will have to exclude them.


You got my confirmation, right? Just want to make sure I'm not the guilty party.


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

*Re: re: SAS Secret Santa 2006 - Deadline Nov 30*



Sheri said:


> It's not supposed to be a secret forever.


ha! we'll just see about that


----------



## cakesniffer (Nov 11, 2003)

*Re: re: SAS Secret Santa 2006 - Deadline Nov 30*



ShyViolet said:


> Sheri said:
> 
> 
> > 38, but one person is being rather naughty and still hasn't confirmed my email. Looks like I will have to exclude them.
> ...


Nope, you're all set. :yes


----------



## Anatomica (May 23, 2005)

Karla said:


> maybe i'll be brave enough to do this next year....
> 
> how many people are participating?


me too, I kind of want to do it, but I'm pretty bad at choosing gifts.


----------



## itsmemaggi (Sep 26, 2005)

*Re: re: SAS Secret Santa 2006 - Deadline Nov 30*



MissBrownEyes said:


> I have a question Sheri.. were you entered in this? You deserve something :yes


 :ditto 

xoxo
Maggi


----------



## cakesniffer (Nov 11, 2003)

*Re: re: SAS Secret Santa 2006 - Deadline Nov 30*



itsmemaggi said:


> MissBrownEyes said:
> 
> 
> > I have a question Sheri.. were you entered in this? You deserve something :yes
> ...


You ladies are very kind. But, I am not. My poor Secret Santa last year, ruining the secret for him. It's not much of a secret if you're buying for a person who knows you're buying for them. :lol

*And, one more thing, please remember to email me when you send out your package!!*


----------



## MissBrownEyes (Nov 6, 2006)

*re: SAS Secret Santa 2006 - Deadline Nov 30*

sheri i sent you back an email, but still didnt get one from you...how are things coming along with that? :stu


----------



## brenidil (Aug 25, 2005)

*re: SAS Secret Santa 2006 - Deadline Nov 30*

one of sheri's friend's should "secretly" get her a gift. and just mark the label from your secret santa. :yes


----------



## Eraserhead (Sep 23, 2006)

Erm, are we actually supposed to say who we are? Or do we just give a hint? :um


----------



## cakesniffer (Nov 11, 2003)

*Re: re: SAS Secret Santa 2006 - Deadline Nov 30*



Sheri said:


> Anyway, what I asked last night was for everyone to put some sort of card or note in their package, letting your person know who you are. It's not supposed to be a secret forever.


----------



## Eraserhead (Sep 23, 2006)

I think my comments section was a little vague, and weird ops

If Santa is still working on my gift, I just wanted to say that it doesn't have to be extravagant or spectacular (obviously!), just something neat and unique, like something you made, or found, or whatever! Be crazy :b


----------



## SusanStorm (Oct 27, 2006)

*re: SAS Secret Santa 2006 - Deadline Nov 30*

I just have to say that I'm not sure that my gift will get to my person(he he..) before christmas,but its ok to get surprises afterwords too  This is a little bit annoying,but I will send it as soon as possible..


----------



## andy1984 (Aug 18, 2006)

*re: SAS Secret Santa 2006 - Deadline Nov 30*

:ditto


----------



## cakesniffer (Nov 11, 2003)

*re: SAS Secret Santa 2006 - Deadline Nov 30*

Just a reminder, please please please email when you've sent your package. So far only 3 people have emailed me.


----------



## Message (Sep 20, 2006)

Well, my present won't be sent until I get it in the mail! I ordered part of my gift on the internet (because it's kind of priceless in a way... won't find it in a store), and it said it would take two weeks to come in... and then I have to send it out to the person. I will pay extra for shipping so it gets there a.s.a.p.

Oh man, this person is so lucky. I even want it!  I'm so excited to see their reaction!! People are going to post what they got on this thread right!? Because they should.


----------



## itsmemaggi (Sep 26, 2005)

Still finishing up mine. It should be sent within the week. 

xoxo
Maggi


----------



## Eraserhead (Sep 23, 2006)

I'm making something...something weird! Still don't know what it is, but I'm excited


----------



## archaic (Jan 16, 2006)

THANK YOU, SHYVIOLET!  I really love the candles, candle holder, bear, and bell ornament!! I think my mother's might steal the bird candle holder because it goes so well with the decor of the rest of the house. Thank you!


----------



## ACAC (Nov 11, 2003)

Thank you David Santa for the wonderful gifts!!! I especially love Christmas music! It's very soothing. You have a wonderful sense! I'm also very impressed by your speed.

I haven't decided yet what I want to send for my kiddo. ops I've found a couple of staff I'd like to send. I'll visit another shop tomorrow and make a decision. Does anybody know how long delivery takes around Christmas season? I've never sent a gift during Christmas season...


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Mine will be mailed tomorrow. Sorry to my person in advanced. The only box I had to ship with is a Chevron oil box :hide


----------



## ShyViolet (Nov 11, 2003)

archaic said:


> THANK YOU, SHYVIOLET!  I really love the candles, candle holder, bear, and bell ornament!! I think my mother's might steal the bird candle holder because it goes so well with the decor of the rest of the house. Thank you!


You are very welcome. I'm glad you like them. Merry Christmas!


----------



## David1976 (Nov 8, 2003)

*Re: re: SAS Secret Santa 2006*

Your welcome! I have no life so I had nothing better to do.. hehehe... enjoy the ornaments and the cd...
Delivery takes a bit longer if you go parcel post and it depends how far it is going.... but if you want it to get there with 2-3 days then you can go priority mail... sometimes the difference in price isn't that much...



ACAC said:


> Thank you David Santa for the wonderful gifts!!! I especially love Christmas music! It's very soothing. You have a wonderful sense! I'm also very impressed by your speed.
> 
> I haven't decided yet what I want to send for my kiddo. ops I've found a couple of staff I'd like to send. I'll visit another shop tomorrow and make a decision. Does anybody know how long delivery takes around Christmas season? I've never sent a gift during Christmas season...


----------



## Your Lover Scrub Ducky (Jul 26, 2004)

I'm gonna send mine out either today or tommorrow. 

Thanks for the card Sheri, twas nice.


----------



## TruSeeker777 (Nov 9, 2003)

Yes, thank you Sheri. That was sweet of you. :squeeze


----------



## ArtVandelay (Nov 11, 2006)

i sent mine yesterday and i really hope my person loves it. i had a great time putting it together. :boogie


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

I will send mine early next week - i will talk to the people in the post office to see if they have express shipment options - hopefully it will get there before christmas.


----------



## SusanStorm (Oct 27, 2006)

Thanks for the card Sheri! :yay


----------



## David1976 (Nov 8, 2003)

Got you card today Sheri! Thanks!  I don't get any cards just for me...


----------



## cakesniffer (Nov 11, 2003)

*Re: re: SAS Secret Santa 2006*



Invisible_girl said:


> Thanks for the card Sheri! :yay


Wow! That was quick for overseas. :b

And you're welcome everyone else who thanked me. :lol


----------



## ShyViolet (Nov 11, 2003)

I got your card today, Sheri. Thank you!


----------



## Eraserhead (Sep 23, 2006)

I'm going to send mine on Friday. I know that's cutting it a little close, but exams and **** got in the way


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

I sent mine out today =ll I do hope you enjoy it. 

thanks for the card sheri - it was nice to receive a card.


----------



## Nyx (Nov 17, 2003)

I'm sending mine on Friday too :um I hope it gets there on time.


----------



## MissBrownEyes (Nov 6, 2006)

I sent mine out the other day.. sorry I didnt know I was surpose to tell you.. or um.. maybe I forgot, but,.. it was more to send my package then I thought. oh well its worth it!

And.. I found something else that i'm getting and i'm gonna send it in a few days, so my person will get two surprises from me  :boogie


----------



## SusanStorm (Oct 27, 2006)

I'll send my gift tomorrow  I ordered it online and it finally came with the post today.. :boogie


----------



## GreyCloud (Jan 9, 2006)

thanks for the card 


i'm soooo sorry to my person. but i'll mail it early next week. i've been soooo busy with finals. i haven't had time to go shopping yet but i promise, friday, i shall!!! and i'll mail it monday


----------



## AdamCanada (Dec 6, 2003)

I sent mine today  its should be where its supposed to be by christmas


----------



## ColdFury (Nov 6, 2003)

Thanks for the card Sheri!


----------



## cakesniffer (Nov 11, 2003)

Here is another round of you're welcome!! :lol


----------



## Nyx (Nov 17, 2003)

One more thanks for you Sheri!


----------



## MissBrownEyes (Nov 6, 2006)

Yep another thank you Sheri :thanks

I loved the card, and bingo is one of my faviorte things!! :squeeze


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

And a thankyou from me too - i got your card today Sheri...thankyou very much for the thought :heart :squeeze


----------



## SusanStorm (Oct 27, 2006)

I've sent the present for my person today  Hope it gets there not too long after christmas..


----------



## Your Lover Scrub Ducky (Jul 26, 2004)

I just sent my gifts out. Hope they get there in time


----------



## Message (Sep 20, 2006)

I'm anxious about getting my gift sent out on time... I may not be able to until the 23rd. Well, hopefully the present will make up for it.


----------



## Nyx (Nov 17, 2003)

I just sent mine out


----------



## Squizzy (Dec 21, 2004)

I sent out my gift and also recieved the one from my Secret Santa today. I don't know if I was supposed to open it or wait but I did anyway. It was wonderful and that's all I'll say for now. Thank you very much for the gift and the card :nw


----------



## archaic (Jan 16, 2006)

Mine went out yesterday. 10 days should be enough, right?

And I tried to decorate the box a bit so that you don't think it's a package from QVC! It was the best-sized box I could find. :hide



And thanks for the card, Sheri!


----------



## GraceLikeRain (Nov 9, 2003)

Mine went out on Monday. I hope it has reached its destination by now 


I do not get any of my mail until I go home on Friday...


----------



## Eraserhead (Sep 23, 2006)

Actually I can't send it out till after the weekend ops

Hopefully the awesomeness will make up for it


----------



## cakesniffer (Nov 11, 2003)

19 presents sent, 4 received so far.

Tomorrow night I'm sending out a reminder email for those who haven't sent their present yet.


----------



## Kelly (Dec 12, 2003)

*Re: re: SAS Secret Santa 2006*



Sheri said:


> 19 presents sent, 4 received so far.
> 
> Tomorrow night I'm sending out a reminder email for those who haven't sent their present yet.


I'm sending mine on Monday. I hit a bit of a snag on my present choice and had to take it back to the store on Friday and didn't get to send it then. Hopefully it will get to where I need it to go in time. It would under normal circumstances.

Have a nice day,
Kelly


----------



## andy1984 (Aug 18, 2006)

I'll post mine on Monday. Pobably too late for my person to get it in time for christmas .

I got your card Sheri, thank you so much. It was a great surprise - at first I thought it must be my secret santa gift.


----------



## MissBrownEyes (Nov 6, 2006)

:boogie :boogie


----------



## MissBrownEyes (Nov 6, 2006)

Thank you soooooooo much SQUIZZY.

So today I woke up late for work, forget things I needed, and didn't have a good nights sleep. All morning I kept telling myself, something good has to come of this day. So here I was dragging my head, when I heard the DING DONG then I stand straight as a bored, and think ... oh .. my.. word! who would be here on a Sunday afternoon to see ME.. when I was in my pj's hair a mess and a house of barking dogs, I slide the shade open and to my surprise its the mail man..

:boogie WHAT A SURPRISE :boogie 
The gift was perfect, will go great w/ the collection of sun moon and stars stuff in my room, ill have to post a pic soon. annd.. the letter was so awesome, neatly decorated and so creative, I loved the Mosquito Eggs as well.. haha thats too funny!!! Thanks so much for everything!


Merry Christmas Everyone!


----------



## sonya99 (Sep 5, 2005)

Oh i sent mine earlier this week, but i dunno how slow the post office is so prolly don't have to worry if it's late


----------



## andy1984 (Aug 18, 2006)

*Re: re: SAS Secret Santa 2006*

Thanks sonya99, I got your present!



sonya99 said:


> Oh i sent mine earlier this week, but i dunno how slow the post office is so prolly don't have to worry if it's late


I'm suprised it got here already, you'd think it would have taken longer.
I posted my gift today, maybe it could get there in time.

I'm afraid I undid all your work on that dollar note, I unfolded it to see what it looks like; I haven't had any US money before :b.
Hehe, the squishy thing really is fun. Thank you! :boogie


----------



## sonya99 (Sep 5, 2005)

*Re: re: SAS Secret Santa 2006*




andy1984 said:


> Thanks sonya99, I got your present!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great! Glad you liked it!  and cool i didn't even have have to jazz up the dollar for you to find it interesting hehehe


----------



## Your Lover Scrub Ducky (Jul 26, 2004)

*Thank you Perrap!!!*

The Maine symbol is really neat, I put it on the front center part of my desk - the most honorable spot of my room. :b

The duckies are cool & the squeak! And I enjoyed your lil letter, you're duck drawing is so cute


----------



## TruSeeker777 (Nov 9, 2003)

I mailed my package out this morning. I was told it probably won't get there till after Christmas. I apologize for that. :sigh


----------



## archaic (Jan 16, 2006)

Wow, that got there fast! I sent it Friday.  I'm really glad you like everything.


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

I was expecting mail to be slower this time of year, but my package made it across the country in just two days. :eek I never gave USPS parcel post much of a chance - I wonder if it's as reliable as priority. :con

I'm glad that you liked it - it sounds like you liked it anyway. I was kind of afraid that you wouldn't :lol


----------



## ACAC (Nov 11, 2003)

I shipped my package this morning with a priority mail. It'll be delivered by Christmas if USPS delivered as promised...

When I was packing the gift last night, I did enjoy it. However, now I'm feeling I should have added this and that... :afr


----------



## Frankie Mac (Aug 29, 2004)

My present might end up a little late. I, classicly, don't have the present yet, because (yes, I have a good reason that doesn't make a jackass out of me) my mom refused to take me to the mall. :um


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

I got mine today!! Thanks itsmemaggie.. they're perfect!! :squeeze


----------



## Equisgurl (Nov 22, 2004)

Sheri, thank you so much for the card, very sweet of you, really cute card too  :squeeze


----------



## cat burglar (Sep 2, 2006)

Sent today  Sorry in advance to my secret person if she doesn't get her package by the big day. It was finals week, my car was hit in traffic, and then I had trouble with your address at the post office. but I sent it by Priority Mail so hopefully it will make it in time!


----------



## ArtVandelay (Nov 11, 2006)

i just looked up the tracking number and usps.com says 

"Your item was delivered at 10:17 AM on December 13, 2006"

i hope everything is ok... :afr


----------



## michellejl (Aug 20, 2006)

Thank you for the card, Sheri! That was very thoughtful of you.


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

I sent mine out today - FINALLY! It has been sent via priority post and should JUST scrape in before Christmas...pheew! I was worried there. Oh dear is me my gift shall not be a big surprise to my secret santee, for i had to declare what was in my package on the front cover - along with the value! :sigh The pitfalls of posting internationally i guess.


----------



## cakesniffer (Nov 11, 2003)

*Re: re: SAS Secret Santa 2006*



Frankie Mac said:


> My present might end up a little late. I, classicly, don't have the present yet, because (yes, I have a good reason that doesn't make a jackass out of me) my mom refused to take me to the mall. :um


You're not a jackass anyway.  Just try to do it as soon as you can. Thanks for letting me know!!

And you're welcome Victoria and Michelle. :squeeze


----------



## sonya99 (Sep 5, 2005)

Thanks for the card, Sheri


----------



## PanicAttackJack (Jul 16, 2004)

I sent my secret santa her gift yesterday before 8AM via UPS. They told me that the package could be delivered anytime from Dec 21-Jan 9. I'm so sorry I waited so long. If I had the money, I would have spent the extra $25 to get to you on time. Please forgive me. :sigh I hope the wait is worth it.


----------



## AnxiousAirman (Oct 15, 2004)

ohh...add me to the procrastinator list... but it's sent priority...so there is still a sliver of hope of it being on time.
I put the box on the scale and the lady told me I must've packed bricks in there... I wish I would've had one of those flat rate boxes...ouch$

Then there is the horrendous news...
...
...
...
I just moved... and screwed up the address that my mail was being forwarded to...
I have already cost my family about $60 in wasted postage... plus whoever else sent me anything during the last two weeks. (SAS Secret Santa included probably... :cry )
Its one of those moments where you just want to not know a soul....so you cant disappoint them....
This doesnt help my grinchly tendencies one bit either...
I'm such an idiot....they should just sent me to the dark side of the moon...:rain :hide


----------



## Eraserhead (Sep 23, 2006)

Ok, I pretty much suck 

I'll send my gift today or tomorrow at the latest, priority mail. It might arrive by Friday, or possibly _just_ after Christmas... ops


----------



## cakesniffer (Nov 11, 2003)

AnxiousAirman said:


> I just moved... and screwed up the address that my mail was being forwarded to...
> I have already cost my family about $60 in wasted postage... plus whoever else sent me anything during the last two weeks. (SAS Secret Santa included probably... :cry )
> Its one of those moments where you just want to not know a soul....so you cant disappoint them....
> This doesnt help my grinchly tendencies one bit either...
> I'm such an idiot....they should just sent me to the dark side of the moon...:rain :hide


That really sucks. Let's hope everything just gets returned to sender. :sigh Is there no way you can fix the address problem?


----------



## GraceLikeRain (Nov 9, 2003)

To everyone who thinks that their gift might not make it on time...stop being so hard on yourself, stop apologizing...it's the thought and counts  Be proud of yourself for participating and letting others know that you care!


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

GraceLikeRain said:


> To everyone who thinks that their gift might not make it on time...stop being so hard on yourself, stop apologizing...it's the thought and counts  Be proud of yourself for participating and letting others know that you care!


^ That's a nice thought GraceLikeRain :yes


----------



## Frankie Mac (Aug 29, 2004)

I got mine and I love it, GraceLikeRain! Now, I have a good reason to move my stereo back into my room. lol

I've also finally sent my package. I was tempted not to tell, because I like getting emails.


----------



## PanicAttackJack (Jul 16, 2004)

I forgot to tell everone I got my gift a few days ago. I love everthing inside and I thanked the sender.



I want to say another Thank You to Sheri for the Christmas Card. Thanks so much, I got 3 this year, yeah!


----------



## AdamCanada (Dec 6, 2003)

Thanks for the card sheri!, just got it yesterday

Thankyou for doing SAS Secret Santa also  :nw


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I wasn't part of the Secret Santa - too much SA, I guess. :afr
I had to chuckle when there were complaints about presents not making it on time. You have to realize that you did your part when you sent the items. From there, it's other things - weather, timing, possible mistakes in transition, that cause the delay. Can you imagine being a member from Colorado right now (where they received anywhere from 5 to 30 inches of now and much of the state closed)? It's not you :no. This part you shouldn't waste time panicking. Remember, it's Christmas - it's all good!

Boldog Karacsonyt! - Merry Christmas! :boogie :boogie :boogie


----------



## David1976 (Nov 8, 2003)

Yeah don't worry about it everyone... life happens... sa happens... just do your best and trust it me... it will be apreciated... I look at it as something to look forward too... 
but if you blow it off Sheri will find you... hehe


----------



## cakesniffer (Nov 11, 2003)

Yeah, there's no need to worry much really. Except when you don't reply to my reminder email, then things get dangerous. :yes And 5 people still haven't done so. I do hate being a nag, but I'll have to send another tonight.

32 presents sent, 12 presents received that I'm aware of.


----------



## Eraserhead (Sep 23, 2006)

I sent my present, finally! Only it won't arrive till after Christmas...oh well ops


----------



## GraceLikeRain (Nov 9, 2003)

*Re: re: SAS Secret Santa 2006*



Frankie Mac said:


> I got mine and I love it, GraceLikeRain! Now, I have a good reason to move my stereo back into my room. lol


----------



## Equisgurl (Nov 22, 2004)

I couldnt get on this site for a while, but I sent my gift tues and already received


----------



## AdamCanada (Dec 6, 2003)

*Re: re: SAS Secret Santa 2006*



Sheri said:


> Yeah, there's no need to worry much really. Except when you don't reply to my reminder email, then things get dangerous. :yes And 5 people still haven't done so. I do hate being a nag, but I'll have to send another tonight.
> 
> 32 presents sent, 12 presents received that I'm aware of.


i sent mine, but i never got a reminder, i guess i posted that here so mabye thats why


----------



## cakesniffer (Nov 11, 2003)

*Re: re: SAS Secret Santa 2006*



AdamCanada said:


> Sheri said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah, there's no need to worry much really. Except when you don't reply to my reminder email, then things get dangerous. :yes And 5 people still haven't done so. I do hate being a nag, but I'll have to send another tonight.
> ...


Correct. :lol


----------



## ColdFury (Nov 6, 2003)

Thanks for the gift whoever sent it!


----------



## ShyViolet (Nov 11, 2003)

*Thank you, michellejl!*

Thank you for the CD, bath stuff, socks, and magnet. Everything is lovely. I'm listening to the CD right now. I like it.


----------



## michellejl (Aug 20, 2006)

You are very welcome. I'm glad you like them. ... I was taking a chance on the cd I know. Phew! lol You have a very Merry Christmas and Happy New Year too!!
Blessings!
Michelle


----------



## Squizzy (Dec 21, 2004)

My gift came from Ilon :boogie I'm not sure I've see her post so show yourself Ilon :b I really really liked it, especially the drawings and the letters. I really liked looking at all the drawing and finding all the different things that were in it. My favorite was the girl/druid :yes There were some DVDs, a hula girl for the dashboard, Jimi Hendrix CD, and some mixed CDs. The metal one is also video game music :boogie and the mix CD is really interesting too. I like Track 4. Need track listing!! 

Thank you very much Ilon!


----------



## Nyx (Nov 17, 2003)

I got panicattackjack's many gifts yesterday. Thank you!
Funny story: My mother babysits a 3 year old and apparently when the box came he insisted it was his Christmas present from Santa. They had a hard time prying it from his hands :lol


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

i received a shoe box in the mail today filled with 11 pounds of chocolate candy !!!










*Thank you Sir Scott!!!* :nw

i think that was a very cute/sweet idea. that was only a small part of my present, though. thanks for the letter and the secret postcard book, the pictures of green and pristine virginia wilderness, and the awesome promotional air force paraphernalia.  i'm a little too scrawny right now to fill this nice shirt out so i'll either get busy with this chocolate candy tonight or i'll mail it back to you. godspeed in '07, mach 2~











Squizzy said:


> I'm not sure I've see her post so show yourself Ilon


sadly, Ilon is just a fanciful deception and i am her creator - a creator of deception. +_- we can't thank her because she doesn't exist ; - ; and we can't thank me because i'm not real man, but I'm glad you enjoyed your gift just the same. ^-^ track 4... :con


----------



## Your Lover Scrub Ducky (Jul 26, 2004)

my gifts definately should have gotten there by now...hope everythings alright. :um


----------



## David1976 (Nov 8, 2003)

Thank you Jodie!! (Starblob) I got tons of stuff... a koala and a bommarang magnet... a frame.. a homemade card... aussie coins (my favorite)... a planner... a keychain (you must have read my posts)... a cd of aussie tunes and set of david coaters... very cool! Thank you very much and enjoy your Christmas!


----------



## GraceLikeRain (Nov 9, 2003)

Received! I will post more later!


----------



## AnxiousAirman (Oct 15, 2004)

*Re: re: SAS Secret Santa 2006*



reflecton8571 said:


> *Thank you Sir Scott!!!*
> ...i'm a little too scrawny right now to fill this nice shirt...


Wow...I was knighted! I shoulda done this last year. :b
As far as the shirt being too big...sorry.... I have a horrible habit of buying on the big side... opps I'm a dufus
maybe I am always unconsciously buying big so people will give stuff back to me?...bummer it never works. lol

You're welcome...hope ya enjoy and have a very Merry Christmas!
who knows...after Christmas dinner perhaps the shirt might fit? :stu


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

David1976 said:


> Thank you Jodie!! (Starblob) I got tons of stuff... a koala and a bommarang magnet... a frame.. a homemade card... aussie coins (my favorite)... a planner... a keychain (you must have read my posts)... a cd of aussie tunes and set of david coaters... very cool! Thank you very much and enjoy your Christmas!


 :yay Hooray for priority post! You are welcome David, i am so glad it got there before Christmas. I am glad you liked the gifts i sent you - i had in mind to send you some vegemite, but the general repulsion of people who try it who were not force fed it from birth put me off sending it to you. 
Oh, yes i did read your posts for some hints - i liked the idea that i could add to your collections


----------



## GreyCloud (Jan 9, 2006)

i sent mine on friday. sooo sorry it won't be there until after christmas


----------



## David1976 (Nov 8, 2003)

I noticed that it was sent not so long ago and got here so quickly... very cool of you... it's also nice to see that others got theirs before christmas as well.. 
btw what do I feed the koala.. I think he is getting hungry... hehe 
thanks again!



starblob said:


> :yay Hooray for priority post! You are welcome David, i am so glad it got there before Christmas. I am glad you liked the gifts i sent you - i had in mind to send you some vegemite, but the general repulsion of people who try it who were not force fed it from birth put me off sending it to you.
> Oh, yes i did read your posts for some hints - i liked the idea that i could add to your collections


----------



## GraceLikeRain (Nov 9, 2003)

Thank you *idon'tknow* (I only know the screenname  ) for the Starbucks giftcard and very beautiful angel ornament!  :squeeze

Also, thank you for the card, Sheri!


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

*David1976 wrote:*



> btw what do I feed the koala.. I think he is getting hungry... hehe


Koala's exist solely on eucalyptus leaves. What i advise you do is buy some eucalyptus oil and rub it onto some leaves you have available so as to trick the little critter into believing he is eating his beloved eucalypts - he is a big fuss pot, i hope he hasn't been giving you any trouble :b


----------



## MissBrownEyes (Nov 6, 2006)

hmm i still have not heard back from the person i sent my gift to.... :stu


----------



## Karla (Dec 26, 2005)

aw, this sounded like fun. maybe i'll do it next year  everyone seemed to get their gifts and shopping for others


----------



## Message (Sep 20, 2006)

Miss Brown Eyes! I'm very sorry for the late reply! I haven't had internet for days because I've been renovating my room. I just finished it in time for Christmas! I've been having to use my work computer and the SA forum was blocked there. 

I was so pleasantly surprised with the gifts! I couldn't believe how many there were! I actually laughed because I think you got me just about everything on my list. You didn't have to do that, but thank you, very much. I love the cute socks and the picture frames! I had none before and my room really needed some pictures! You were so thoughtful, and it was a wonderful feeling to recieve the gifts from you. You are such a sweetheart, thank you! 

P.S. I'm sending this to you in a PM too so I know you see it! I hope you didn't worry much!


----------



## Message (Sep 20, 2006)

To the person who recieves my gift:

I thought I'd add that I actually had a really awesome present in mind that I ordered online, but I was disappointed with it once it came in, so I had to look for alternative gifts. I sent you something else that I thought was pretty awesome, but it didn't fit with anything one your list and I just hope you can use it, and that you like it! When you find out who I am, I'll hit you up with a PM and see if you would like the original gift I got you too.


----------



## AnxiousAirman (Oct 15, 2004)

Nyx, thank you!
I finally got my package! Yesterday was the first day I had a chance to pick it up but I procrastinated too late (or so I thought!...who knew the PO was open until 7 pm! :stu)

One of the glasses didn't survive the trip. :cry
But that is only a small part of the gift.
Best Xmas present(s) this year! 
(I've been to 10 of the 12 places on the calendar, so its rich in memories!)
:squeeze


----------



## Kelly (Dec 12, 2003)

AdamCanada: I just got back from visiting my family in Michigan and your package was on the doorstep when I got home. Thank you so much for the warm socks and the stretchy gloves - just what I wanted and needed! It's hard for me to find gloves that fit, since I have giant, huge, monster hands and the gloves you sent fit perfectly and are nice and warm to boot! Plus, the socks you got were much better than the socks I was envisioning when I asked for them.

And chocolate is always a winner in my book, too. 

Thank you for the nice note. 

Have a nice day,
Kelly


----------



## Nyx (Nov 17, 2003)

AnxiousAirman said:


> Nyx, thank you!
> I finally got my package! Yesterday was the first day I had a chance to pick it up but I procrastinated too late (or so I thought!...who knew the PO was open until 7 pm! :stu)
> 
> One of the glasses didn't survive the trip. :cry
> ...


Oh, yay! I knew they'd break something lol. At least the rest survived. Glad you liked it


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

*Re: re: SAS Secret Santa 2006*



TruSeeker777 said:


> I mailed my package out this morning. I was told it probably won't get there till after Christmas. I apologize for that. :sigh


Hello TruSeeker777 - i received my gift today - thankyou :squeeze I liked the Arizona postcards and keychain and card - and just loved the Monet calender :yes - it is beautiful thankyou.


----------



## TruSeeker777 (Nov 9, 2003)

You're welcome Starblob. It was fun. Glad you like everything!


----------



## michellejl (Aug 20, 2006)

Dear ACAC
I received your gifts today!!  
Thank you sooo much!!! This is the coolest gift ever!!! I am going to have fun making orgami animals, thanks for including a book to help with that and some already made ones! lol
What a unique and fun gift, thank you! The card was very nice too! 
:squeeze 
Michelle


----------



## MissBrownEyes (Nov 6, 2006)

Oh thank havens I'm so glad it got to you!! I was thinking something went wrong and had been to the post office and sent a track out on it, oooh brother, why I worry so much Ill never know, anyway just very happy you got it and liked everything! :boogie


----------



## ArtVandelay (Nov 11, 2006)

wow, i just got an awesome collage from nicolay! its beautiful and rather thought-provoking. it fits perfectly on the shelf where the red betta fish lives. i love it. 

thanks nicolay!:squeeze


----------



## stylicho (Nov 8, 2003)

this sucks. i remember i came up with this idea like 3 years ago and back then we were only allowed to send e cards or whatever. and now i missed it. i guess tis is the result of not checking general discussion :lol.


----------



## AnxiousAirman (Oct 15, 2004)

:lol that really sucks...
guess we can count you in for next year then right?


----------



## Frankie Mac (Aug 29, 2004)

My present is going to be really late. UPS sent it back. :fall


----------



## stylicho (Nov 8, 2003)

AnxiousAirman said:


> :lol that really sucks...
> guess we can count you in for next year then right?


If Im still kicking :lol


----------



## ACAC (Nov 11, 2003)

*Re: re: SAS Secret Santa 2006*



michellejl said:


> Dear ACAC
> I received your gifts today!!
> Thank you sooo much!!! This is the coolest gift ever!!! I am going to have fun making orgami animals, thanks for including a book to help with that and some already made ones! lol
> What a unique and fun gift, thank you! The card was very nice too!
> ...


Michelle,

You're welcome! I'm glad you could understand what my gift is. :lol I could only make easy origami, so I sent you a book for the advanced ones.

I'm sorry it didn't make the Christmas. I was naïve enough to believe that the postal service would deliver as promised...


----------



## Eraserhead (Sep 23, 2006)

*Re: re: SAS Secret Santa 2006*



ArtVandelay said:


> wow, i just got an awesome collage from nicolay! its beautiful and rather thought-provoking. it fits perfectly on the shelf where the red betta fish lives. i love it.
> 
> thanks nicolay!:squeeze


I'm so glad you liked it  I was really scared you wouldn't :um


----------



## neddy (Jul 3, 2006)

Thanks for the gift coldfury. Loved the fridge magnets you sent, have already found a home for them on the front of my fridge. Thank you


----------



## cat burglar (Sep 2, 2006)

Hey everyone, Scrub Ducky sent me a CACTUS!!!



Scrub Ducky said:


> my gifts definately should have gotten there by now...hope everythings alright. :um


I've been out of town visiting family. Thank you so much Scrub Ducky  I'm sucking on the Vero Mango right now. At first I thought it was gross and way too salty, but the chili is kinda soothing on my tongue. Thank you most of all for the awesome letter and your drawing! And for the candles and the Sharp gadget. I'm going to put the calendar on my wall when I get a place in Boston - gotta love the desert scenery.


----------



## cat burglar (Sep 2, 2006)

Hey everyone, Scrub Ducky sent me a CACTUS!!!



Scrub Ducky said:


> my gifts definately should have gotten there by now...hope everythings alright. :um


I've been out of town visiting family. Thank you so much Scrub Ducky  I'm sucking on the Vero Mango right now. At first I thought it was gross and way too salty, but the chili is kinda soothing on my tongue. Thank you most of all for the awesome letter and your drawing! And for the candles and the Sharp gadget. I'm going to put the calendar on my wall when I get a place in Boston - gotta love the desert scenery.


----------



## Your Lover Scrub Ducky (Jul 26, 2004)

lol, i had the same reaction at first with the mango candy. and you're most welcome.  goodluck with the move!


----------



## TruSeeker777 (Nov 9, 2003)

Thank you Invisible_girl for the cool Celtic cross. i love it! I'm wearing it now, and thank you for the card too.


----------



## SusanStorm (Oct 27, 2006)

*Re: re: SAS Secret Santa 2006*



TruSeeker777 said:


> Thank you Invisible_girl for the cool Celtic cross. i love it! I'm wearing it now, and thank you for the card too.


Glad you liked it 

And thanks to my secret santa,Andy1984  Just got back today and the gift was waiting for me here.. The gift was really cute..


----------



## cakesniffer (Nov 11, 2003)

As a sort of final remark, seven presents still hanging in the balance. A few I am tracking since I've been in contact with either sender or receiver, and the rest I never received an email from the receiver. If you don't let me know whether you received a present or not, I can't help you figure out what happened to it. I had sent an email, but maybe it went unnoticed, so I'm posting this.

The names: Equisgurl, PaddyMally, Nicolay, idontknow, Greycloud, AdamCanada, sonya99.


----------



## Frankie Mac (Aug 29, 2004)

They still don't have it!? :fall I tried...


----------



## cakesniffer (Nov 11, 2003)

*Re: re: SAS Secret Santa 2006*



Frankie Mac said:


> They still don't have it!? :fall I tried...


Don't worry, I'm looking into it!


----------



## andy1984 (Aug 18, 2006)

*Re: re: SAS Secret Santa 2006*



Invisible_girl said:


> And thanks to my secret santa,Andy1984  Just got back today and the gift was waiting for me here.. The gift was really cute..


Thank god, I thought it was never gonna get there. :lol


----------



## Kelly (Dec 12, 2003)

*Re: re: SAS Secret Santa 2006*



Frankie Mac said:


> They still don't have it!? :fall I tried...


 :afr I guess mine doesn't either. I knew I should have bought the insurance for it. 

Have a nice day,
Kelly


----------

